# int nach String umwandeln mit führenden Nullen



## Krabat (19. Aug 2004)

Gibt es eine schlaue Methode, wie man int s in Strings umwandeln kann, mit führenden Nullen, also...

"7"  -> "0007"
"14" -> "0014"
usw...


Ich durchstöbere die API und bin grad bei den java.text.NumberFormat, werde aber nicht so recht schlau daraus, auch beschleicht mich das Gefühl dort falsch zu sein  :shock:


----------



## meez (19. Aug 2004)

ints haben KEINE fuehrenden Nulllen...
Entweder du gehst ueber irgendeine Wrapperklasse, oder du beläst es am Besten bei String...


----------



## Krabat (19. Aug 2004)

vielleicht habe ich mich ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt:


```
int i      umwandlung                 String
7           convert(i, 4)   -->        "0007"
12         convert(i, 4)   -->        "0012"
4           convert(i, 2)   -->        "04"
14         convert(i, 2)   -->        "14"

[kein code, gewählt damit das format hinhaut]
```


Als Ausgangsbasis habe ich also einen int und als Erbegnis möchte ich einen String haben. Ich meinte, ob es nicht schon etwas vorgefertigtes in der API gibt, was in etwa einem *convert(int, int)* entspricht.


----------



## meez (19. Aug 2004)

Mein Fehler...Falsch gelesen..
Vorgefertig weiss ich nicht., aber die Methode ist doch kein Problem...


```
public String convert(int number, int digit) {
    String buffer = String.valueOf(number);
    while(buffer.length() != digit)
        buffer="0" + buffer;
    return buffer;
}
```


----------



## Krabat (19. Aug 2004)

alles klar, danke.


----------

